# Slow performance on Iomega Storcenter IX2 NAS box, vs. Mac server



## bunner bob (May 19, 2013)

In my old home office I was using an old Powermac G5 running Tiger (not server) as a local fileserver, connected to our network via a gigabit switch. I was able to work directly on files off the server - pretty big photos, Photoshop documents, zipping/unzipping files - with very little perceived slowness due to working over the network.

In my new "real" office we are using an Iomega Storcenter IX2 and I'm connecting to it via a Cisco gigabit switch. Performance seems much slower - longer to mount volumes, longer to transfer files, and working on live files they are slower to open and save.

Our office is tiny - usually just me + one other person, and nobody else uses the Iomega box. We do have a VPN but that is only involved when talking to the network from outside, and it isn't between me and the Iomega.

Where might the bottleneck be in this system? The Iomega? Slow operating system or something physical about the device? Perhaps a Mac as file server is just inherently faster when I'm on a Mac? Or could the Cisco switch be slowing things somehow? Or perhaps the VPN being on the network is sucking the life out of things somehow?

Also how can I test it? I can ping it of course, but what's a good way to test transfer rate/speed (or whatever)?

Thanks - looking forward to finding a way to improve this situation.

- Bob


----------



## Satcomer (May 20, 2013)

First can you tell us how you connect to the NAS? Is the connection SMB or some other way? What is the ping time to the NAS device? How is the NAS setup, RAID 0 or RAID 1?


----------



## bunner bob (May 24, 2013)

Satcomer said:


> First can you tell us how you connect to the NAS? Is the connection SMB or some other way? What is the ping time to the NAS device? How is the NAS setup, RAID 0 or RAID 1?



The drive is RAID 1.

I have been using AFP, since I thought since it supported it that I should do it the "Apple way". However I just started using SMB and it seems faster - though slow to connect initially. Should that be my experience?

Also if I use SMB will I not write all these MACOSX folders and DSSTORE files that I otherwise seem to create? Doesn't bother me but annoying to our PC users.

Thanks!


----------



## Satcomer (May 25, 2013)

You can get the free application TinkerTool and use that to stop .DSStore writing on external/email files. 

Plus in email using Mail go to compose an email (but don't write in just yet) and then click in the compose attachment symbol and put a check mark in 'Always send Windows Friendly Attachments' (this is in 10.8.x).

Plus if you want to use that NAS box for Time Machine then follow the steps in the blog post Configuring OS X Mountain lion Time Machine to work with CIFS (smb) Share.

Lastly did you use /Applications/Utilities/Disk Utility on the drive to make sure it doesn't have any hard drive problems. One more thing: Is your network using gigabit speeds or not?


----------



## artov (May 27, 2013)

I found also that SMB is faster than AFP on my Synology.


----------



## bunner bob (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes - using a Cisco gigabit switch. Pretty simple network - no other steps between me and the NAS.

SMB definitely faster (once connected) but still disappointing compared to the old Tiger Mac-as-a-server, which felt pretty much like a directly connected drive. There must be something about Mac-to-Mac that is faster, or else something particularly slow about the Iomega. My friend who works in an all-Mac office reports pretty quick speeds with their Mac mini server. Including connecting remotely (though we use a VPN and they don't - that could be a bottleneck for remote connections I suspect.

Any thoughts for ways to test speed? Ping? Some kind of file transfer test? I wouldn't mind having some numbers to compare to.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 15, 2013)

Plus as an old networking guy I have noticed so called smart people with the same problem. They buy & buy Gigabit switches but still use CAT5 cable. So check your cables and make sure they are CAT 6. For such a small  network place I urge getting your CAT6 cable here Also remember if this the Ethernet cable is going by microwaves, refrigerators, etc. then use the shielded Ethernet cables around those devices.


----------



## bunner bob (Jun 23, 2013)

Turns out this is a poky device after all. One of the drives failed and had a nice chat with support. They said it's pretty low on RAM and a pretty lightweight processor. Apparently their PX series is a lot better appointed in both areas.

We got what we paid for. It's adequate but at some point will probably upgrade. On the plus side, the PX series got some nice reviews.

Satcomer, don't think the cables are a major factor. My past Mac-as-server setup used lots of Cat5 - in much longer runs too. My money's on the sub-par RAM and processor.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 16, 2013)

bunner bob said:


> Satcomer, don't think the cables are a major factor. My past Mac-as-server setup used lots of Cat5 - in much longer runs too. My money's on the sub-par RAM and processor.



You obviously are to full of your ignorance to actually check what type of Ethernet cable/switches you actually are using. So watch the quick vide (you kids seem to love videos) Ethernet RJ45 Speeds & Cables - Everything you Need to Know as &#8230;. then you will understand what I am try to say to check to make sure you are getting the fastest speed possible to the NAS.


----------



## bunner bob (Jul 16, 2013)

Satcomer, do you mean "You obviously are *too* full of your (not sure this 'your' is necessary - who else's would I be full of?) ignorance to..." and "So watch the quick *video*"? Also you should capitalize "Then" after a period.

My apologies if I'm telling you things you already know, but then I'm iggerant, and don't speak troll very well.

I appreciate that you are seeing me as youthful - I feel pretty young for 50.

Oh sorry, did you actually say anything? I got lost laughing MAO...


----------



## jbarley (Jul 17, 2013)

Satcomer said:


> You obviously are to full of your ignorance to actually check what type of Ethernet cable/switches you actually are using. So watch the quick vide (you kids seem to love videos) Ethernet RJ45 Speeds & Cables - Everything you Need to Know as . then you will understand what I am try to say to check to make sure you are getting the fastest speed possible to the NAS.


Don't you just hate when a person makes a promise and then fails to keep it?
Satcomer quote from an earlier post...
" I offended and never will come back!!!!!!!!"


----------

